# Radar Guidelines



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a question from the wife. She only got a warning for speeding, but she was clocked by an officer aiming the gun out his back window. She's one to hold a grudge and can't just let it go. Her question: is it legal for officers to use the gun through their rear window? She will keep looking for the answer until she gets one, so please advise so I can stop hearing this chirping in my ear about her rights.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes that is why they are mounted on the back deck of cruiser. Have fun telling your wife she is wrong and not bitch about getting a warning.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

jeepguy said:


> This is a question from the wife. She only got a warning for speeding, but she was clocked by an officer aiming the gun out his back window. She's one to hold a grudge and can't just let it go. Her question: is it legal for officers to use the gun through their rear window? She will keep looking for the answer until she gets one, so please advise so I can stop hearing this chirping in my ear about her rights.


Absolutely!
Actually he probably had the rear stationary radar unit activated, thats what I do anyway. 
Let the Mrs know its all legal!!! Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2005)

Tell her to go down to the PD and ask the officer to issue her a ticket with a fine on it. That way she actually has something to cry about.............


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

LEGAL?.....Thats a riot..But typical.... Good luck with your insurance.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Yup it is legal.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

hmmm how about aiming the handheld in the drivers side mirror???


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

[sarcasm] only if he had his lights on. no parking lights = no ticky! [/sarcasm]


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Tell her to log on and ask us. We'll help her.:jestera:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Tell your wife to slow down and then she won't have to worry where the radar is mounted on the cruiser.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just wondering....

What makes her think that it's illegal to use the radar out the back window?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

QUOTE=Sniper "*Tell her to go down to the PD and ask the officer to issue her a ticket with a fine on it.*"

Yes, that way she will have a right to *appeal* the citation. In which case, she can ask the clerk magistrate if it is "legal" or not, and get all her venting out there. After all, she is _entitled_ to her day in court. She has a right to be heard.

(snicker)
:wink:


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

*



-LA COPPER-"What makes her think that it's illegal to use the radar out the back window?"

Click to expand...

*


> CSI....or some chat room ...The two biggest current scourges of society today..excluding Masscops of course...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey jeepguy,

Here's a site for the wife to reference. Maybe that'll shut her up.

_http://www.usradar.net/AntennaMounts.html_


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

jeepguy said:


> This is a question from the wife. She only got a warning for speeding, but she was clocked by an officer aiming the gun out his back window. She's one to hold a grudge and can't just let it go. Her question: is it legal for officers to use the gun through their rear window? She will keep looking for the answer until she gets one, so please advise so I can stop hearing this chirping in my ear about her rights.


actually the radar beam bounced off the rear window and actually registered a car coming from the opposite direction. so she may be correct. I would use this excuse when appealing the surcharge to the merit rating board. a friend of mine did this once and he won. the downside was they committed him to bridgewater for a 15 day evaluation. not a bad way to get rid of your blonde wife for half a month


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

94c said:


> actually the radar beam bounced off the rear window and actually registered a car coming from the opposite direction.


Are you sure it didnt "clock" the speed from the air vents? :-D Those A/C's have been known to put out at least 50mph!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Jeepguy,

Your wife doesn't happen to be about 5'7", blonde and have a bit of an attitude and drive a Toyota Camry does she. She sounds awfully familar....:-({|=


----------

